
Show HN: Over Engineered Minesweeper Recreation - noazark
https://github.com/noazark/minesweeper
======
noazark
Hey HN! I started w/ this project a couple weeks ago, completing a rough
version, to my satisfaction, in an hour or so. Then I realized something was
missing: lots and lots of tests, CI, automated deployment, separation of logic
from the UI, etc. I am admittedly very pleased with where I ended up, it was a
blast to recreate this game.

